# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Try to guess from where we are.

## callisto

Hello everyone, 

I just wanted to ask something, sorry if it's the wrong forum, I didn't know where to put that. It's a bit like a game...also because I'm fascinated with faces.
Can you recognize, by these photos, by our facial features, where my boyfriend and I come from ? (of course we don't come from the same country! And don't pay attention to the irish flag, or to info on my profile, they are for the moment false, I'll change it when the truth is found).

Sorry I tried to link the images but it does not work. There are two of them in my photo album, I hope you'll be able to take a look at it !
Thanks

----------


## callisto

Here they are !

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

from honey moon

----------


## Eireannach

> Here they are !



Slovakia and Germany?

And that photo was taken in Dublin.

----------


## LeBrok

neh, he's Irish, she's Italian (harder guess), could be Greek.....and sooooooooooo beautiful.

----------


## Marianne

He seems North-Eastern European to me and the girl seems Southern European. She could be Italian, Spanish, Portuguese or Greek. I can't pick one. Something in her bone structure confuses me, but i can't really find out what it is. Maybe she comes from 2 different countries.

----------


## europeanlives

I agree with Marianne. He seems dutch/german/danish. She seems spanish ^^

----------


## Maciamo

Portuguese/Brazilian and German ?

----------


## Wilhelm

They are from...Malta ?

----------


## europeanlives

> Portuguese/Brazilian and German ?


Why do you think she is portuguese/brazilian.?
I don't argue opinions, I just think portuguese girls are a lot different than brazilian girls, and you must know it like anyone else. They're routes are indigenous and portuguese aren't.
Just wanted to say that. : D

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

Yes, the guy could really be German. If he's not and walked through a street in Germany, no one would notice it. I'm not that familiar with Southeners, but Italian or Iberian for the girl would come to my mind too, at first.

----------


## Gusar

The guy looks northern European most likely north-west. The pretty girl looks southern European most likely west of Slovenia.

----------


## callisto

Sorry guys but everybody was wrong so far !! 
Marianne is the closest, in some way.

----------


## europeanlives

when are we going to know! I'm curious : D

----------


## DejaVu

He is from Poland?
She is from Hungary?
Both are from Switzerland?

----------


## iodalach_draiodoir

> Why do you think she is portuguese/brazilian.?
> I don't argue opinions, I just think portuguese girls are a lot different than brazilian girls, and you must know it like anyone else. They're routes are indigenous and portuguese aren't.
> Just wanted to say that. : D


That's true that a big part of brazilians do have amerindian roots, but it is in a very small percentage and its difficult to see by nude eyes. Also, he could be brazilian too; there are lots of brazilians that are white, blond and have blue eyes, as there are lots of brazilians that are as black as ebony africans and as there are lots of brazilians that seem like other latin-american people of indian roots. You cannot say someone is brazilian or not just by looking at the person  :Good Job:

----------


## Carlitos

The guy is Irish and the girl is from Portugal.

----------


## callisto

Maybe some other photos may help you :

----------


## Aristander

Denmark for him and Sicily for her.  :Laughing: 


Just a pure guess on my part. They both look like they could be from Iowa or Kansas to me.

----------


## Maciamo

Lithuanian guy and Maltese girl ?

----------


## callisto

Maciamo, it's not exacly that but you are getting closer !

----------


## Eireannach

Latvian and Sardinian?

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

> They both look like they could be from Iowa or Kansas to me.


LOL  :Laughing: 


Estonia and Australia?

----------


## elghund

She's very pretty.

My guess is the girl is from France and the guy from Germany.

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

Putting things together callisto is of Greek origin and was born/grew up in an English speaking country, possibly UK or Ireland (or even Malta). Her boyfriend is either from Finland or Estonia. Can't get any closer.

----------


## callisto

Elghund you found for me ! I am french, from the south of France ! congratulations :)
What about my boyfriend ? Nobody said it.

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

So why do you write then your mother tongue is English? That's not nice!  :Disappointed:

----------


## Marianne

> Elghund you found for me ! I am french, from the south of France ! congratulations :)
> What about my boyfriend ? Nobody said it.


So I was kind of right when it comes to you!

You don't come from 2 different countries as I said, but Southern French have ancestors from many different places, even Greece, so I couldn't really place you to a specific country.

Your boyfriend still seems North-Eastern European to me. But I can't say exactly what country.  :Angry:

----------


## callisto

I said that all that was written in my profile is false ! I don't live in Malta, and english is not my mothertongue. But now that someone found I'm french I'll soon correct it. 

Marianne, my mother has greek roots (but far ones) and my father has basque roots. 
My boyfriend is more from the East than the West, that's for sure :)

----------


## europeanlives

Is he Russian?

----------


## Marianne

> Marianne, my mother has greek roots (but far ones) and my father has basque roots.


Nice! Do you know from which part of Greece she has roots ? 




> My boyfriend is more from the East than the West, that's for sure :)


When I say North-Eastern I don't mean Sweden for example, but more like Russia, Belarus, Latvia etc. I don't say just Eastern because he doesn't seem like he is from Romania, Bulgaria or Moldova etc, but I could be wrong of course. There are many blonds in these countries. A better way to say it would be that he seems North-Slavic.

----------


## LeBrok

ah, that's nice, she has looks after her mother. Greece was my second option. :)
Now, is the guy native to his country grew up in, or his parents or grandparents emigrated too?

----------


## callisto

Ok I think the game is over now :) he is indeed russian :)

I don't know at all from which part of Greece my ancestor came from (she was like my grand grand grand mother so :s I really don't know). I think my mother looks greek much more than I do ! dark and curly hair.

----------


## Marianne

> Ok I think the game is over now :) he is indeed russian :)


Yeee! I was right!  :Grin: 




> I don't know at all from which part of Greece my ancestor came from (she was like my grand grand grand mother so :s I really don't know). I think my mother looks greek much more than I do ! dark and curly hair.


Many Greeks have brown or dark brown hair, no black though, but very few have curly hair. Most Greeks have straight or wavy hair. Mine is straight!  :Grin:

----------


## europeanlives

> Ok I think the game is over now :) he is indeed russian :)






Oh yeah! :P

----------


## Valmir

The boy looks Belgian or Dutch, i dont know about the girl

----------

